# Error code 000000ea = "THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER



## Niihrr (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been having troubles with Freezes in games for a long time, and have tried many things to troubleshoot it. Today I actually got a log of the freeze, and it reads: 


Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	System Error
Event Category:	(102)
Event ID:	1003
Date: 2008-09-14
Time: 16:29:00
User: N/A
Computer:	SDGDS-6B7B0B653
Description:
Error code 000000ea, parameter1 88fb6618, parameter2 8a521230, parameter3 894371d8, parameter4 00000001.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 65 000000e
0020: 61 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d a Param
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 38 38 eters 88
0030: 66 62 36 36 31 38 2c 20 fb6618, 
0038: 38 61 35 32 31 32 33 30 8a521230
0040: 2c 20 38 39 34 33 37 31 , 894371
0048: 64 38 2c 20 30 30 30 30 d8, 0000
0050: 30 30 30 31 0001 


Operating System: Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2048MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 512mb
Sound Card: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio
PSU: Corsair 650tx
Driver: 6.14.11.7798

Could anyone explain the situation and maybe give me some workarounds?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Download memtest and run it. I believe this may be due to memory issues.


----------



## zoraghi (Sep 21, 2008)

your game files erorr or your computer virus you system scan for virus new anti virus and update or install diratx 10 or update drive video card .sound card,


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Try a reinstall of your graphics driver but run Driver Cleaner before installing again.


----------



## Niihrr (Sep 9, 2008)

Tried varios different drivers, and i did use driver cleaner inbetween. The problem always come back.

Zoraghi: I'm not sure what you're getting at, but I dont have a single Virus, malware or similar.

I Ran memtest several times with no error.


Please read my previous thread on this: Freezing-graphical-glitches-ingame

I've gotten a lot of advice, but I want to be sure that it's nothing else before I buy a new card, since I can't really afford to.


*edit: gotten this a few times lately aswell.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	nv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	108
Date: 2008-09-14
Time: 16:24:51
User: N/A
Computer:	SDGDS-6B7B0B653
Description:
The driver nv4_disp for the display device \Device\Video0 got stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly. Please check with your hardware device vendor for any driver updates.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 03 00 46 00 ......F.
0008: 00 00 00 00 6c 00 04 c0 ....l..À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure what else to look at. Can you please test the card in another computer?


----------

